# Florida Group finally made....



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm still only a part time-invasive species type of Floridian, but I saw a need.......behold - the "All Florida Dendrobatid Society".

the MADS group is hit and provides for some good contacts and info. I hope we can do the same for all the froggers down here.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/all-florida-dendrobatid-society.html

Phil


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Only two so far....

I think there are a lot of central florida froggers but no so many SoFl hobbyists.

please join the group...

Phil


----------

